
Big Tobacco Has Caught Startup Fever - bruceb
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-03-08/big-tobacco-has-caught-startup-fever
======
bruceb
> Reduced-risk tobacco >platforms

Is this like "clean coal"

I am sure a majority of their profits will come from regular cigarettes for
decades to come.

